# Mower advice



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

So I currently have maybe a 1/3 acre to mow i guesstimate around 1000-1200 sq ft in the front which is pretty level and then the back is almost all sloped. Not steep but it goes downhill with very little flat areas. I've pondered the idea of getting a reel mower or a small commercial walk behind. Currently I use a cheap troy built 22" that does that job but it does take awhile. How would a reel mower do on hills? 
I have a co worked that wants to sell his 2004 John Deere 7h17 which he says is pristine for a decent price. Ideally I don't want two mowers. Can a reel mower cut above 1"? Just looking for some ideas. I could probably level the back a little bit but it would never be flat


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

When people refer to "leveling" or "level" they actually mean smoothing. When you look at any golf green it is not level but it is very smooth. A reel mower will work on slopes within reason.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

Is a reel mower driven by drive wheels or would it be push. Sorry I am not familiar with them. We use an exmark at work to cut the lawn there. Never used a reel mower if I had to guess that back yard is somewhere around 7k sq ft in the back thats sloped. Just kinda unsure which direction to go. I don't mind the hard work of pushing the lawn but I'm not getting any younger either lol &#128514;


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

How difficult would it be to smooth that amount of sq footage. My thought right now is that it would be to bumpy for a reel mower as even my rotary push mower its a challenge in places


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

A reel mower is driven by wheels where as a greens mower is driven by a drum.

For 7K ft2 I would order around 7-10 yards of mason sand delivered to your driveway if it's as bad as you describe . You'll need a wheelbarrow, shovel, push broom, drag mat, and a long weekend.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Trucut is probably a good option, not too heavy to maneuver in awkward areas and the best climber (w/o chewing up grass)


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I just sold a TruCut in Raleigh last week. Keep a look out for reel mowers on Craigslist. They are kind few and far between around here.

Take a pic of your hill and share it. I'm pretty sure it could handle it but the cut may not be as great as on your flatter areas.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> My thought right now is that it would be too bumpy for a reel mower as even my rotary push mower its a challenge in places


Bumps do cause problems for all mowers. However, if the bumps cause scalping, a reel mower will actually perform _much_ better than a rotary when it comes to scalping the grass from bumpy terrain.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> > My thought right now is that it would be too bumpy for a reel mower as even my rotary push mower its a challenge in places
> ...


Keep in mind zoysia is all green ....not brown under the first 1/4 " in August....so depends on definition of "scalp". 

But yes, roller based reel is more stable as mentioned.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2017)

Still on the hunt for a new mower. upon research in the Raleigh Nc area there isn't a lot of places that sell or service. The closest I've found is peachtree in GA.
Anyone have any closer options


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> Still on the hunt for a new mower. upon research in the Raleigh Nc area there isn't a lot of places that sell or service. The closest I've found is peachtree in GA.
> Anyone have any closer options


Revels in Fuquay sell and service greens mowers but if you are looking for something like a TruCut, Eastern Turf Equipment in Fayetteville, sells and service TruCut and Baroness mowers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks MQ i did not know that.
I've been looking and researching the tru cut and California trimmer.


----------

